# Plow from Lowes



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a driveway that is 100 yards long and about 10 feet wide, also a "turn around" spot. It currently takes about 1 hour to snow blow. I would like to get a plow for my Toyota Tacoma, howevver, I don't want to spend $3500. I search on the internet and found that Lowes sells plows, for about $1150. Obviously no hydrolics but it says remote controlled lift, not sure how that works. I guess I would have to manually change the angle of the plow. This would be no big deal since I would most likely only have to change the angle once. It's a straight driveway and I would only be doing my own driveway. 

Does anyone have any experience with this type of plow? Would this be ok for my driveway? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

don't waste your money, buy a bigger snow blower with heated handlebars, you'll cut your blowing time in half, do a better job and won't be frustrated like you will get with the "fake" plow.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife's uncle has one...its a Snowway I beleive. Manual angle and I think its a cable winch lift for height. For a small truck and not doing it for money I'd say they're probably fine. You won't be doing the work as fast as you could with an 8' Fisher plow, but you're not looking to do that either. The manual angle is probably not a big deal...if you look at your driveway carefully and map out a pattern you'll probably see that you can do almost the entire thing without changing the angle more than once or twice.

I see nothing wrong wiht getting a small personal plow and using it to do your driveway. Keep your snowblower to use in heavy storms when the truck isn't up to pushing that much snow.

Be aware that your maintenance interval should be decreased when doing alot of plowing and that it puts alot of stress on the front end and your whole driveline. Take it easy and don't make your truck do too much and you'll be fine.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Snowbear not Snoway


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> don't waste your money, buy a bigger snow blower with heated handlebars, you'll cut your blowing time in half, do a better job and won't be frustrated like you will get with the "fake" plow.


Still with a "bigger" snow blower, it's going to take a long time. I think the snowbear plow from lowes would save you a lot of hard work, plus you can be inside working and not out in the snow as with a snow blower. Plus this plow is made for home owners just like your self.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I would have to say.....???
Not sure. Never used one. But if you can lift it up and down at least, from in the truck, then i would think it to be better than freezing your azz off outside. JMO


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

seriously guys, how annoying would it be to mess around with that plow, think about it every time you have to push the snow into a pile what do you do? lift the blade, and you cant back blade with it, I'm sure hooking it up isn't that fun either in the cold.

look you have a long driveway, but if you don't want to get a real plow, get a real snowblower with the options. A professional model. When I was living in an apartment complex too many years ago I was on the sidewalk crew. Even then the pro-models kicked but. I was practically running behind it and it cleared the walk in one pass 1" or 14" it did not matter. The snow shields are queer but damn they work. and now with heated handlebars.....

Look at this model -there is one that is 4" wider but I'd say this is the best bang for the buck. http://www.ariens.com/snow_products/professional_sno_thros/1332_dle/

I bet with this model you can be done in almost the same time with much better results.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I already have a good snow blower. A Toro10 HP, I believe a 28 inch opening, a serious snow blower but it really sucks by the garage and turnaround spot where it gets wide. I also think I could do my driveway with the plow without having to change the angle or once at most. The wed site said it's easy to put on and off. Still need to do more reseach. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Holy crap he said he didnt want to spend close to 3 grand for a plow, for some reason im thinking spending almost that much for a snowblower is out of the question.

I think the snowbear(from lowes) is perfect for PERSONAL use, a friend of mine has one on his blazer and his dad uses it to plow his driveway and business parking lot for going on 3 years now (had to make use of what he had). The plow weighs barely anything so hookup (2 pins), wont be very strenuous and it wont stress your truck that much, go ahead and enjoy plowing from the warmth of your truck...word of advice, get it b4 it is forcasted to snow, i think you have to send away for the mounts for the truck. good luck


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Hay hay Skidmark. Snowbear Flexblade works fine for me. Mounts onto a 2" front recvr hitch real easy. That's a slightly better mount (IMHO) system then the one sold at Lowe's. Also has a poly moldboard, so stays good looking during the off season.

Guy I got mine from must still have at least one left. Ebay search for "flexblade" then see the guy in Wisconsin.


----------



## smitty3903 (Oct 18, 2006)

On my last truck I had the same plow in question. I did 22 driveways a strom with in and helped plow a condo complex and a fire house. the manual angle suck but it will move snow just as well as a 3000.00 plow will. Go for it and if you want to make a few dollars plow a few drives in you area.payup


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, for those who have the plow, how do you raise and lower the plow?


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Ir raises and lowers electrically. They supply a big ugly switch that hangs on your driver's window, or you can mount it somewhere. There's work-arounds for that though.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Why dont you by a used 6 footer with a meyer e-47... they go for anywhere between $500 and $800... i am sure a mount for your truck is available or you can fab one yourself since you aren't plowing commercially... then you can angle up daown left right... if you maintain it, it will last a very long time...


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

just installed a snow bear plow for a customer for a customer today seems like it will be an ok plow for light duty work, the lights that were with it are a joke, and the controller seems like a bulky pos but hey its an inexpensive plow . should serve the folks that bought them just fine if they use them hoe they are intended to be used


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Another idea, is if you have a lawn or garden tractor? Could throw a plow on one of those. Thats if you already have the tractor. Just another idea....


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Forget the tractor go for an ATV:yow!:  Every year we have this come up and it seems to shift into a flame but what the heck.

Snowbears are great plows for personal use. However that is all they are meant to do. So if a homeowner is looking for something better then a snowblower this will work great. Thinking them to be equal or in the region of commercial plows however is insane plain and simple call the manufacture they'll tell you. So the response to this product when asked by a homeowner should always be from their view not ours. What he'll put that plow through in a year. Is about as much as anyone of ours would be put through at one commercial account in a single storm. So before telling him its junk just think about the user.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Another option that would be a step up from a SnowBear would be a Suburbanite by Western ( www.suburbaniteplows.com ) or its twin, the Homesteader by Fisher. These are available with mount kits for the Tacoma (and others) and have true hydraulic lift AND ANGLE ! They only weigh about 250 lbs and come with high-lights also.

Am sure they cost more than the SnowBear (which I am not trying to talk you out of, by the way), but way less than even the "light duty" plows for true 1/2 ton and up trucks. SnowBear may well be all you really need (they do work!), but if you can afford it, the power angle and true hydraulic system is probably worth the extra cost.

Check out the web sites and locate a dealer and check them out at least.

Good Luck !

Rip


----------

